# Congratulations to Kevin Strong...



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

On having his first book, *Garden Railway Basics*, published!!! WTG Kevin!!


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Ooooh..... I have _GOT_ to get me one of these!!!!


----------



## BarrysBigTrains (Sep 4, 2008)

Dwight, 

That ought to be real helpful. Kevin has a terrific grasp of the hobby. 

Barry


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Way to go Kevin, congratulations on your book.


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be getting a copy


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Boy I don't know, is there any diesels in the book????? 
Congrats Kevin. 
The only way i would buy one is if his Autograph was in it. To my best friend Marty...LOL


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee Whizz Marty!! No harm in trying I guess. 
Congratulations Kevin.


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By SteveC on 16 Apr 2013 06:07 PM 
Way to go Kevin, congratulations on your book.









Like Steve said.. that's great.


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin, hope it becomes a must have for anyone interested in modeling in the garden.......


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

Walked into our local hobby shop the other day and the owner says there is a new book out with a photo from your layout. Surprised me. It was Kevin's new book. Congrats Kevin, I will pick one up next time I'm in the store.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

How much royalty $$ did you receive for your picture?


----------



## tj-lee (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations KS! 

Best, 
TJ


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

And my congratulations as well, K... Good on ya'..


----------



## jcopanos (May 29, 2010)

$14.36 at Amazon. Mine will be here in three days.


----------



## Lake Valley #1 (Dec 31, 2012)

Way to go Kevin!! I will get one of your books at the first chance! Maybe I'll just order one...probably quicker that way. Jeff


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Bought 2, perfect gift. Congratulations Kevin!


----------



## Pjhinde (Mar 11, 2013)

Posted By NTCGRR on 16 Apr 2013 07:43 PM 
Boy I don't know, is there any diesels in the book????? 
Congrats Kevin. 
The only way i would buy one is if his Autograph was in it. To my best friend Marty...LOL 


Remember I am a rookie at G Gauge. I found in years of HO scale, that Steam engines (of course not real steam) require much more attention to track stabilization and such. My first impression of G Gauge is about the same. I have on of those starter kit Steam (not real) engines, and I have found that it too is picker about track (not radius) than my diesels (my diesels are picky about radius). So my question is two fold, is what I observed correct, therefore if we implement the ideas the book has, it will more than cover diesels, or since I am a fan of diesels I should get a book more prone towards diesels if this one is indeed not. 

Anyway, I do not know you Kevin, you must be quite knowledgable in the subject as publishing a book and getting the reviews you have already here is quite an accomplishment. So big congrats!!

Pj


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks, gents. It was fun to put together. I'm already contemplating "volume 2," which in the very nacent phase would focus on modeling techniques. We'll see how this one does... 

Pj, the content in the book is very universal; not tailored to either steam or diesel. The photos emphasize narrow gauge steam for no other reason than most of them are taken on my own or my dad's railroad, and that's what we both model. The techniques apply equally to trains of all flavors. 

Later, 

K


----------



## general1861 (Jan 22, 2010)

Congratulations!! Where do we get a copy? ....Travis


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

Kevin,

Let me add my congratulations. I look forward to owning a copy.

Doc


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Where do we get a copy? 
*Amazon* has them, or your local hobby shop if they stock Kalmbach's books. 

Later, 

K


----------



## tmejia (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin,
Just ordered mine from Amazon using your link.

Tommy








Rio Gracie


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations!


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

Will you be doing a book signing at the Garden Railway convention? ;-) Scott (Congrats as well!)


----------



## Tenwheeler (Mar 5, 2010)

Congratulations - Way to go Kevin! Thank you for sharing your expanded knowledges with the garden railroading community. My copy is enroute. 

Jerry


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations Kevin! 

I think it was wise to include a section on upkeep--something most of us tend not to think about when we're starting off. 

Good luck with it! 

Keith


----------

